# Übungsaufgabe (CoDeSys)



## automationLab (29 August 2007)

Hallo Kollegen,
im Anhang findet Ihr eine CoDeSys Projektdatei die ich erstellt habe.

Es ist eine "Übungsaufgabe" bestehend aus Technologieschema und Simulationsprogramm. Die Aufgabenstellung in Textform fehlt noch. 
Das ganze ist als Übung für SPS-Anfänger bzw. für als Spielwiese in CoDeSys gedacht.

Viel Spaß damit.

Gruß
 Marcus


----------



## automationLab (7 September 2007)

Die Resonanz auf die Spielerei hält sich ja in Grenzen

Hier noch ein anderes Spielzeug. Diesmal keine Übungsaufgabe sondern der Dijkstra Algorithmus in CoDeSys transferiert. Mit einer kleinen Visualisierung.

Es geht beim Dijkstra Algorithmus darum den Kürzesten Weg zwischen zwei Wegpunkten zu errechnen.

Ich habe wieder keine Steuerungskonfiguration gewählt und keine Lib eingebunden, sollte sich also rech einfach testen lassen.

Zur Bedienung man gibt einen Start- und einen Zielpunkt drückt auf berechnen und es wird der kürzeste Weg  berechnet. Die Distanzen zwischen den Wegpunkten können auch verändert werden.

Viel Spaß damit.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## TommyG (7 September 2007)

Hmmm,

ja, öööö....

zu deutsch: 'Danke', aber die mangelnde Resonaz wird daran liegen, das viele allergisch gegen Hausaufgaben sind. Dazu kommt, das ne Menge Loitz hier eher net zu den Codesys- Freaks gehören.

Daher 'danke' für die beiden Geschichten, aber......


----------



## edison (24 September 2007)

Jo, CoDeSys ist nicht wirklich stark vertreten.
Zähle mich selbst auch zu den "Unwissenden"


----------



## trinitaucher (24 September 2007)

@ automationLab:
Was sollen wir denn mit den geposteten Infos machen? Ich hab mir die Programme zwar angesehen, aber was soll ich nun tun? Meine Meinung sagen?
Was fürn Sinn hat das denn?

Zwar mögen viele hier im Forum nicht zur CoDeSys-Ecke gehören, aber auf der anderen Seite gibt's auch etliche, die es regelmäßig nutzen.
Aber wie TommyG schon andeutete ... ohne konkrete Frage-/Problemstellungen wird sich keiner die Mühe machen, sich die Progs vorzunehmen.
.... und Hausaufgabenlösungen gibt's woanders.


----------



## automationLab (24 September 2007)

@trinitaucher:


automationLab schrieb:


> Das ganze ist als Übung für SPS-Anfänger bzw. für als Spielwiese in CoDeSys gedacht.


Wenn jemand eine Übungsaufgabe für CoDeSys sucht kann vielleicht damit was anfangen. Wenn nicht dann nicht.


----------



## trinitaucher (24 September 2007)

automationLab schrieb:


> ...Wenn jemand eine Übungsaufgabe für CoDeSys sucht ...


Du hast aber auch bemerkt, dass sich die "Resonanz in Grenzen hält". Also erwarteste doch ne Reaktion oder Bewertung oder sowas 

Ich würde mal eher sagen, dass ist eine generelle Aufgabe für SPS-Programmierung, und nicht speziell für CoDeSys. Außerdem fehlt die Aufgabenstellung.
Du hast es mit ST realisiert, manche bevorzugen aber andere Programmiersprachen und könnten mit der Beispiellösung vielleicht nichts anfangen. Ne "Übungsaufgabe" für CoDeSys könnten SPS-Programmierer sich auch selsbt zurechtstricken. SPS-Neulinge können damit garnichts anfangen und CoDeSys-Neulinge müssen erstmal die ganzen Programmelemente kennen lernen.

Ich möchte deine Bemühungen keineswegs niedermachen, aber wenn du "Resonanz" erwartest, dann bringt es nicht viel, einfach ein realisiertes Projekt mit Quellcode zu Posten.


----------



## automationLab (24 September 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Du hast es mit ST realisiert, manche bevorzugen aber andere Programmiersprachen und könnten mit der Beispiellösung vielleicht nichts anfangen. Ne "Übungsaufgabe" für CoDeSys könnten SPS-Programmierer sich auch selsbt zurechtstricken.



Ist Dir aufgefallen das der Präger eine Visu dabei hat die den Maschinenablauf simuliert?
Dem eventuellen Nutzer steht es frei jede Beliebige Sprache die codesys zu Verfügung stellt zu benutzen.
Ein erster Schritt wäre es mal in PLC_PRG die Pseudo Handfunktion zu löschen und in der Visu auf die Bezeichnungen an den Ventilen zu klicken. Dann kann man mal sehen wie die "Simulation" geht.


----------



## mrc (7 Juli 2011)

wo finde ich denn die Aufgabenstellung?


----------



## Tommi (7 Juli 2011)

automationLab schrieb:


> Die Aufgabenstellung in Textform fehlt noch.


 
Schau mal auf das Datum diese Threads... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## RoterStern (5 April 2014)

Hat jemand die Lösung für die Übungsaufgabe Praegen?
Würde mich sehr freuen.
Danke


----------

